# Johnsongrass



## MScowman

Anyone know of a herbicide that will kill Johnsongrass?


----------



## haybaler101

GLYPHOSATE or any grass herbicide


----------



## vhaby

Yes, Glyphosate will kill Johnsongrass, but it also will kill other grasses. If you want to remove Jg from a field of hybrid bermudagrass and there is only a plant or two here and there over the field, cut off the Jg seed heads, put them in a sack for burning, and then spot spray the Jg. The bermudagrass also will be killed in those spots but it will rapidly recover in the dead areas by creeping of rhizomes and stolons across the treated area. If you have a whole field of Jg in a bermudagrass pasture there is another herbicide that you can use. DuPont Chemical Co. has a new product out called Pastora:

http://www2.dupont.com/Land_Management/en_US/assets/downloads/pdfs/Pasture_Rangeland/K-22791.pdf


----------



## rjmoses

I have used a floor waxing mop, the kind with a the flat pad, and a big pan to hit JG with glyphosate where it is real thin Works like a weed wiper.

Just a note: Don't make you solution too strong or it will kill the top leaves but the root system will not be affected and the JG will come back.

Ralph


----------



## Mike120

I usually use a weed wiper with Glyphosate but I've also used Maverick with excellent results. However, it's pricey.


----------



## MScowman

Thanks, so much, I have a field that someone is letting me cut the hay on and it is covered with Jg. I need to research Pastora.


----------



## darwood

If it was me, I would go with Maverick / Outrider. Takes care of the Johnsongrass with one application. Pastora hasn't lived up to the hype here in NW Arkansas. Plus the Maverick can be applied at any stage of growth on the hay field. Just my two cents.


----------



## MScowman

I sure do appreciate the advice, I used Outrider "PRICEY", got about 70% of the Johnsongrass, but only burned the rest. Should I hit it again after I cut it again this summer?


----------



## Mike120

One thing I have learned about JG is if you can keep it from going to seed you are way ahead. Even after you've hit it with Maverick (I've never used Outrider) you may have some return in the spring. However, it will green up before Bermuda and you can hit it with Glyphosate.


----------

